
The thinking error at the root of science denial - pwg
https://theconversation.com/the-thinking-error-at-the-root-of-science-denial-96099
======
gerahaerhad
The vaccine controversies are more subtle than can warrant an outright denial.
The Japan legislation of 1994 widely cited, some cases were proven to be
unrelated to the vaccine, however it was ultimately a moral question of
whether the government could mandate a medicine, even with a proven public
good, if there was any non-zero risk of complications. Which is a standard
admittedly difficult to achieve.

